# Ausflug in die heimischen Orchideen



## isfugl (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo Orchideenfreunde,

gestern haben wir einen Ausflug zu den heimischen Orchideen gemacht..

Cypripedium calceolus steht voll in Blüte. Listera ovata hat die Blütenstengel voll entwickelt aber die Knospen noch geschlossen.

Für den etwas mühsamen Anstieg zum Standort wurden wir mehr als entschädigt, es ist schon ein überwältigender Anblick.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (27. Mai 2016)

Wow, toll - sieht wirklich beeindruckend aus!


----------

